# Reem Island Blocks - which one now??



## Kazzabon

Hi 

I'm a newbie on here and looking for info on apartments on Reem Island (2 beds). I've read the horror stories in past posts but can't see anything current about what people think of the newer blocks, i.e. the infrastructure now, maintenance issues and quality of the new builds or if the ones that had issues have improved.

My husband is due to start his new role in January and I will be joining him for extended periods (when it is cold and miserable here) - we don't have young children so schools aren't an issue. 

SO please - any recommendations are welcome….. I am bogged eyed looking at property sites :confused2: so apartment blocks, agents, tips???

Thanks in advance


----------



## playhookie

Kazzabon said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a newbie on here and looking for info on apartments on Reem Island (2 beds). I've read the horror stories in past posts but can't see anything current about what people think of the newer blocks, i.e. the infrastructure now, maintenance issues and quality of the new builds or if the ones that had issues have improved.
> 
> My husband is due to start his new role in January and I will be joining him for extended periods (when it is cold and miserable here) - we don't have young children so schools aren't an issue.
> 
> SO please - any recommendations are welcome….. I am bogged eyed looking at property sites :confused2: so apartment blocks, agents, tips???
> 
> Thanks in advance


We've just moved into one of the tower blocks which had problems according to the thread I think you're referring to in Marina Square - and it all seems fine so far. There are a few puddles of water in the car park, but that is about all that I can see from the original post about Marina Square being poor quality that still exists. I think most of the issues have been sorted out now - it is, so far, rather lovely really (only been here a week though so don't know about whether this is representative). The finish is pretty good although not perfect (for example, the drain in our shower is not placed at the lowest point of the floor, so you have to help it along to drain fully). I'd have to agree with some posts that the rooms are on the small side - if you are used to the trend for new builds to be smaller than older builds then this will be fine for you, but if you aren't used to that, it may be an issue. 

I can't help with agents though as my husband came out here before me and found the place - although I'm sure others can make recommendations. My husband got a recommendation for a couple of agents via his work and since all agents seem to be able to show all available properties, it appears that it is find an agent or two and see what they can find for you. Property websites such as dubizzle seem not to be entirely accurate (photos in particular seem to be of the same 10 flats!) and prices are rising... 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jordanbasset

Very happy with Sky Towers, having the Boutik mall with Waitrose on the ground floor makes a big difference, also good swimming pools area


----------

